# Dan and Phil, anyone?



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 23, 2015)

Does anyone here know the YouTubers danisnotonfire and AmazingPhil? They are honestly the most amazing and original people in the YouTube community. Like the 7 Second Challenge? Thank Phil for that. I honestly feel like I'm the only person in the Phandom here.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 23, 2015)

I watch 'em from time to time. They are quite funny. Phil is my favorite of the two.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 23, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I watch 'em from time to time. They are quite funny. Phil is my favorite of the two.


CINNAMON BUN, TOO PURE FOR THIS WORLD
I feel like I relate to Dan more, but Phil asdfgkkfsgf


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 23, 2015)

I love both Dan and Phil, they are great and such cuties! 

Dan is (in my opinion) funnier and more entertaining to watch, but don't get me wrong I LOVE Phil the cutie too!

The topics in their videos they discuss are so relatable and that is probably why I like them so much, they are just adorable little dorks.

Also this:


----------



## Xeno1000 (Aug 23, 2015)

Yaaaassss, whenever they post a new vid I jump on that ish like asap.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 23, 2015)

Xeno1000 said:


> Yaaaassss, whenever they post a new vid I jump on that ish like asap.



Is it bad I've been under 301 club for 2 years without fail...



Oh wait idc

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> I love both Dan and Phil, they are great and such cuties!
> 
> Dan is (in my opinion) funnier and more entertaining to watch, but don't get me wrong I LOVE Phil the cutie too!
> 
> ...



Yasss my thoughts exactly


----------



## Celty (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm subbed to both but I feel like I relate to Dan more than Phil.  (But I love both <3)


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 23, 2015)

Celty said:


> I'm subbed to both but I feel like I relate to Dan more than Phil.  (But I love both <3)



YASSSSSSS lolzor (kmn)


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 23, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 23, 2015)

oswaldies said:


>



Dan in that top one is literally me


----------



## Beardo (Aug 23, 2015)

Not a huge fan, since I really tend to avoid things with huge fanbases. Though, I do like and relate to Dan on most things.


----------



## Llust (Aug 23, 2015)

imo fanbases of specific youtubers are typically made up of twelve year olds so i try not getting involved with them..i enjoy watching their videos but i watch other youtubers too, so its not like im obsessed with them


----------



## supercat (Aug 23, 2015)

Some of their videos are funny but their fans can be insufferable sometimes, like pairing them together as a couple I find mildly creepy.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 23, 2015)

Yussss
Amazing



Spoiler



Don't cry

















Craft


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 23, 2015)

I know who they are, but I've only watched Dan.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 23, 2015)

YASS #phan


----------



## Yuni (Aug 23, 2015)

I know of them from PDRsan & Mimei. Duncan is more my kind of nerdy // he just happens to be very similar to my boyfriend.


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

i think they're okay! i watch them sometimes


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 24, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yussss
> Amazing
> 
> 
> ...



yUSSSSS


----------



## KarlaKGB (Aug 24, 2015)

******** wannabe memesters


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 24, 2015)

I was lucky enough to meet and interview them in February at the BBC. Unfortunately, the only picture I got of them is kinda low quality as we took a picture of our teacher's phone (she took the picture for us). Then the actual photo deleted (as well as the video of me interviewing them)... great


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 25, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> ******** wannabe memesters


If your actually a fan, okay, i get your joking. if not, leave. this thread is for the phandom to talk, not haters.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> I was lucky enough to meet and interview them in February at the BBC. Unfortunately, the only picture I got of them is kinda low quality as we took a picture of our teacher's phone (she took the picture for us). Then the actual photo deleted (as well as the video of me interviewing them)... great



OH MY GOD


----------



## cornimer (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't watch them, but I have a friend who is OBSESSED.  OBSESSED. SOOO OBSESSED.  XD


----------



## ZeldaSylveon (Aug 25, 2015)

im wearing my dan and phil shirt right noww


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 25, 2015)

ZeldaSylveon said:


> im wearing my dan and phil shirt right noww



ME TOO OML! What colour is urs?

- - - Post Merge - - -



VanessaMay18 said:


> I don't watch them, but I have a friend who is OBSESSED.  OBSESSED. SOOO OBSESSED.  XD



Heehee. I am that friend


----------



## tumut (Aug 25, 2015)

Personally I don't find them funny or cute.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 25, 2015)

Slye said:


> Personally I don't find them funny or cute.



Okay...that sounds fake...but okay...

No I'm kidding you're entitled to your opinion ',:}


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 25, 2015)

Cherry Kisses said:


> OH MY GOD



They were very genuine, they acted exactly as they do in their videos. They're tall, considering I was around the 6ft/5'11ft mark at the time. I remember I was freaking out when I saw Dan through a window, and then 15 minutes later I was talking to him and Phil, it felt surreal


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 25, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> They were very genuine, they acted exactly as they do in their videos. They're tall, considering I was around the 6ft/5'11ft mark at the time. I remember I was freaking out when I saw Dan through a window, and then 15 minutes later I was talking to him and Phil, it felt surreal



ASDFGHJKL I CANT BREATHE IM TOO EXCITED TO FIND OUT THIS INFORMATION  HOW DID THEY SMELL (genuine question)


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 25, 2015)

Cherry Kisses said:


> ASDFGHJKL I CANT BREATHE IM TOO EXCITED TO FIND OUT THIS INFORMATION  HOW DID THEY SMELL (genuine question)



Good I suppose, I was too overwhelmed my idols were stood in front of me I forgot to smell, but the whole building smelt nice. If I get blessed by a miracle to meet them again, I'll make sure to give them a sniff


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 28, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 28, 2015)

I used to be a big fan in 2012-2013 but then due to some stuff I had to close my twitter account where I interacted with other fans lol and since then I stopped liking them lol. I watch some of their videos but I have a lot of youtubers that I like better. Also?? Their book?? why did they make it?? I really don't get it...

They're alright but tbh a lot of the fans are really creepy and weird about them. I really dislike the extreme shipping going on too, imo irl shipping is just wrong.

Does anyone remember the 1st of april 2013 when everyone changed their twitter name and profile pic to dan or/and phil lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

and also wtf is up with their gaming channel or w/e it is??


----------



## Princess (Aug 28, 2015)

I love Dan and Phil!
I really wish Phil would get more recognition for all of his creativity.


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 28, 2015)

Princess said:


> I love Dan and Phil!
> I really wish Phil would get more recognition for all of his creativity.



Why does Phil only have 2,877,885 subscribers, while Dan has 5,043,244?? It's unfair, it's like a lot of people prefer Dan to Phil, the term 'phandom' is pretty much the 'dandom' considering how a lot of people seem to forget Phil exists


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 28, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Why does Phil only have 2,877,885 subscribers, while Dan has 5,043,244?? It's unfair, it's like a lot of people prefer Dan to Phil, the term 'phandom' is pretty much the 'dandom' considering how a lot of people seem to forget Phil exists


dan is "awkward, cute and quirky" and probably most fans want to be his bf lol and phil is like 30, isn't considered as attractive and blogs about kind of weird stuff, like imo he's not as interesting. While dan talks about how TOTALLY AWKWARD he is, phil talks about that one time he got yet lagged or when he met an odd lady somewhere.
 people don't really watch his videos and go "lol SAME i'm SO awkward :3 xD ^-^"??? idk

idk if that why, but it's my theory lol


----------



## AmericanBeauty (Aug 28, 2015)

craft

that's all


----------



## Feyre (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Beans (Aug 29, 2015)

YES YES I AM MEMBER OF PHANDOM ;W;
HELLO


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 29, 2015)

Princess said:


> I love Dan and Phil!
> I really wish Phil would get more recognition for all of his creativity.



yussss

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beans said:


> YES YES I AM MEMBER OF PHANDOM ;W;
> HELLO



HAI


----------



## SociaLily (Aug 29, 2015)

AmericanBeauty said:


> craft
> 
> that's all



i cry im sorry


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 29, 2015)

what's even that craft thing?? am i completely wrong if i think it was an april fools prank they did when they started a "crafts channel" or w/e and it became a meme or something???


----------



## SociaLily (Aug 29, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> what's even that craft thing?? am i completely wrong if i think it was an april fools prank they did when they started a "crafts channel" or w/e and it became a meme or something???



yea kinda like that, if i remember correctly they did say _don't cry craft_ in that video.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 29, 2015)

SociaLily said:


> yea kinda like that, if i remember correctly they did say _don't cry craft_ in that video.



oh ok cool :> are they still doing their radio show btw?? i feel like i'm not very up to date haha


----------



## SociaLily (Aug 29, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> oh ok cool :> are they still doing their radio show btw?? i feel like i'm not very up to date haha



y'know it's sad but i dont know either, according to the website and the fact i dont think they tweeted about that no they aren't someone needs to confirm that omg


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 30, 2015)

hmm ): that's sad!!


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Oct 11, 2015)

Update: I'm meeting Phan is six days asdfghjkl! They are doing a book signing (TABINOF <3) in my hometown!


----------



## sej (Oct 11, 2015)

Cherry Kisses said:


> Update: I'm meeting Phan is six days asdfghjkl! They are doing a book signing (TABINOF <3) in my hometown!



Lucky!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 11, 2015)

I just bought The Amazing Book Is Not On Fire the other  day, I finally found it in a book shop near me <3


----------



## cIementine (Oct 11, 2015)

omg yes they're my favourite youtubers ! I won't be at their book tour or signings sadly but I will be buying TABINOF very soon!


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Oct 11, 2015)

Sej said:


> Lucky!



Thanks, I know right! I love my grandma lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheCreeperHugz said:


> I just bought The Amazing Book Is Not On Fire the other  day, I finally found it in a book shop near me <3



Yay!

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> omg yes they're my favourite youtubers ! I won't be at their book tour or signings sadly but I will be buying TABINOF very soon!



Cool! I love them xx


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 11, 2015)

why have they written a book
what is it about
i really don't get it??????


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Oct 11, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> why have they written a book
> what is it about
> i really don't get it??????



It's basically an autobiography & advice.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 11, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> why have they written a book
> what is it about
> i really don't get it??????



it's about them and their awkward experiences I think!


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Oct 11, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> it's about them and their awkward experiences I think!



Yeah this (i did it for the irony pls dont kill me)


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 11, 2015)

oh okay
i still don't really get why they would make a book, but i guess it makes people happy so whatever. when i was a big fan in 2013 i would probably have been reaLLY happy if they had made a book so :<


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Oct 11, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> oh okay
> i still don't really get why they would make a book, but i guess it makes people happy so whatever. when i was a big fan in 2013 i would probably have been reaLLY happy if they had made a book so :<



>3<


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Remember when everyone in the comments section would do this:



Spoiler:  



-insert whatever here-
























craft



It was so annoying


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Remember when everyone in the comments section would do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't they still do it though


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> don't they still do it though



Not that I've seen

But it is still annoying


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 11, 2015)

I love them.

The only things about them, and most YouTubers, is how they don't seem to mature. It's kind of creepy in my opinion.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 11, 2015)

yES I love you


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Oct 12, 2015)

hariolari said:


> I love them.
> 
> The only things about them, and most YouTubers, is how they don't seem to mature. It's kind of creepy in my opinion.



I agree, but Phil just pulls it off so well it doesn't seem creepy (it's kinda his persona)

- - - Post Merge - - -



KoalaKitty said:


> yES I love you



Love you too boo x


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 12, 2015)

Cherry Kisses said:


> I agree, but Phil just pulls it off so well it doesn't seem creepy (it's kinda his persona)


Yeah, it still creeps me out. I get acting childish, and I know they play it up because of their young fanbase, but it's creepy to me. Like, they need to throw in some adult anectodotes about getting to ****faced. They do that when they are on another YoutTuber's channel sometimes, and I like them better then.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Oct 12, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Yeah, it still creeps me out. I get acting childish, and I know they play it up because of their young fanbase, but it's creepy to me. Like, they need to throw in some adult anectodotes about getting to ****faced. They do that when they are on another YoutTuber's channel sometimes, and I like them better then.



I actually agree


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 12, 2015)

I used to watch Dan and Phil a few years ago, and I used to find them really funny. They're quite charming and entertaining people with interesting personalities, unlike some YouTubers who are just like cardboard. I don't watch them anymore because I personally don't find them to be as funny as they used to be, but that's most likely because my sense of humour isn't the same as it once was... Plus they tend to appeal to younger teenage girls, so that's probably why. Even though I don't watch them anymore, I admit it annoys me when people prefer Dan because he's more "awkward" or more attractive... Like I dunno, I always found Phil to be somewhat more entertaining anyway, and it feels like sometimes Dan does force his jokes a lot to be "awkward" and that's supposed to be a funny thing... Like, idk, it feels like he and a lot of other people nowadays try to make social awkward-ness seem like something that's funny or quirky... I hope that makes sense? I know that he probably doesn't mean to come across that way, but that's sort of the impression I get.

Still, it's pretty cool how they've become such huge successes just from YouTube. ^^ That's the power of the internet (and fans) for you.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Oct 12, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> I used to watch Dan and Phil a few years ago, and I used to find them really funny. They're quite charming and entertaining people with interesting personalities, unlike some YouTubers who are just like cardboard. I don't watch them anymore because I personally don't find them to be as funny as they used to be, but that's most likely because my sense of humour isn't the same as it once was... Plus they tend to appeal to younger teenage girls, so that's probably why. Even though I don't watch them anymore, I admit it annoys me when people prefer Dan because he's more "awkward" or more attractive... Like I dunno, I always found Phil to be somewhat more entertaining anyway, and it feels like sometimes Dan does force his jokes a lot to be "awkward" and that's supposed to be a funny thing... Like, idk, it feels like he and a lot of other people nowadays try to make social awkward-ness seem like something that's funny or quirky... I hope that makes sense? I know that he probably doesn't mean to come across that way, but that's sort of the impression I get.
> 
> Still, it's pretty cool how they've become such huge successes just from YouTube. ^^ That's the power of the internet (and fans) for you.



<3


----------



## QueenStrawberrie (Oct 12, 2015)

Phil just hit 3 mil today!! I love them so much because they took their awkwardness and insecurities and transformed them into this beautiful, creative world of their own. I look up to them so much.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 12, 2015)

QueenStrawberrie said:


> Phil just hit 3 mil today!! I love them so much because they took their awkwardness and insecurities and transformed them into this beautiful, creative world of their own. I look up to them so much.



yes, I was going to say! baha. well done phil, i think he deserves all the more phillions!


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Oct 14, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> yes, I was going to say! baha. well done phil, i think he deserves all the more phillions!



Yay!


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 15, 2015)

I watch Dan and Phil, they are very good and i'm rlly proud of them for the book and tour its a really big accomplishment

tbh though, I think when people ship phan they should do it and not shove it in their faces, nor should people creep on them (like asking them if phan is real and stuff), it's creepy and kinda disrespectful.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm actually watching them right now!!...I only found out about them this year..the very first video I watched was AmazingPhil's video called animal crossing ruined my life...I subscribed after watching that and then I found out about his buddy Dan..


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes, I love them! I'm going to see them this month on the tour ^~^


----------



## FrozenLover (Oct 20, 2015)

I don't know how old this forum is but I love them!


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 20, 2015)

I was just watching 2012 Dan videos. That was probably my favourite Dan and Phil era... Although some of their new content is amazing. Their Sims 4 series is gold.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Oct 26, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> I'm actually watching them right now!!...I only found out about them this year..the very first video I watched was AmazingPhil's video called animal crossing ruined my life...I subscribed after watching that and then I found out about his buddy Dan..



THAT WAS HOW I FOUND THEM TOO


----------

